# One gallon jug price.......



## Twintrades (Mar 2, 2012)

Why is it cheaper to buy 1 gallon jugs full of wine from wallmart? than it is to buy empty ones at a brew shop or hardware store??

10.95 @ wallfart

12.00 @ every place else. ($25 for a 1/2 gallon at a hobby store !!!) 


Weird huh guess ill be drinking some stuff from wallmart


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 2, 2012)

I've got them for $4.99, but still strange, when I owned a liquor store, was selling rossi at $9.00 a gallon.....

But like anything else, selling price is determined by what we pay.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 3, 2012)

What is you're shipping. That's a good price for gallon jugs !


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm a do it yourselfer, I empty my own. Carlo Rossi Pisano is good for the price. Only wish it it came in 5 gallon carboys.


----------



## ckassotis (Mar 3, 2012)

midwestsupplies.com and finevinewines.com should offer 1 gallon jugs for considerably less than the $12 you mentioned. Or the above poster, from the looks of it. Sounds like your stores are marking the heck out of their items.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2012)

Twin, you really need to watch this site better!!! He just had like a week of free shipping!!!!


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 3, 2012)

Bahhh i know but it was before i was ready. Ahwell i might just have to empty some on my own. I wasn't sure if i would really want to get into it. but after walking in my back room yesterday morning i was hit with a new smell. Fermenting juice. I love it !! ANd to see and hear the action ! I think im hooked. Now if ittle taste as good as it smells well then ill be set. Just spent $40 on some supplys lol ( i told my wife it should only be $10)

Heck i just made another 1 gallon batch of apfelwein !


----------



## Sirs (Mar 4, 2012)

I get used ones at a place that does cider tastings for $.75 a piece I get them when he gets a bunch at once, last time I got 36. I have found it's easier to store the wine in these for long periods of time. I can get new lids fairly easy so they are handy.


----------



## amandajones (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, according to Time magazine, last year's grape harvests did not yield as high a volume as planned. The recession had a hand in it, as poor economic conditions led to a fair number of vineyards being shuttered and a loss of production. As a result, prices for white whine grapes rose by 8 percent and red wine grape prices rose by 12 percent. It is bad news for oenophiles in the Golden State and the Pacific Northwest. In fact, it is said that the prices are projected to rise for California wines first, followed by Oregon and Washington. Wine prices are set to rise over the rest of the year, according to an industry analysis. Prices have been kept low artificially, but increasing demand and bad harvests are forcing the cost to go up. Source of article: National wine prices set to rise.


----------



## tonyandkory (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.specialtybottle.com/gallonjarsandjugsmi.aspx Here is a place that sells them for $4 no min order


----------



## jswordy (Apr 26, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Twin, you really need to watch this site better!!! He just had like a week of free shipping!!!!


 
He needs to advertise it better! I was unaware and just placed a big order elsewhere. 

UNDER EDIT:  I see your post was made 3-3 .... I still was not aware of it tho.


----------



## garymc (Apr 26, 2012)

I've found a woman who has 200 of them for sale for $1 each. Her now deceased husband emptied them over a period of time. Seems he died of an alcohol related disease.


----------



## RussR (Apr 27, 2012)

I just bought one today at my LHBS for 3.85. Www.brewtensils.com, Dayton, OH.


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 28, 2012)

Yea the place that had them for so much here lowerd the price to 4.50 ea. Im good now.


----------

